# Feeling a fool



## wifey82 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry to much info given and I found this on google which freaked me! but I do agree with the replies below things will be changing!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You're making excuses.

There is absolutely nothing stopping you from packing you bags and getting out.

2years of celibacy and he won't even discuss the problem?

Get out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyHusband (Sep 2, 2011)

:iagree:

I was in the same situation...no sex in over 8 months...even before that, repeatedly turned down over and over again...my sex drive is also through the roof and when I tried to discuss it, I was "pressuring her" and not being understanding....now it's to the point that we are moving forward with the divorce as she said she has already moved on....I know I'll meet someone who I can share my life with, I just hope it's not too long....


----------



## canjad80 (Oct 31, 2011)

tacoma said:


> You're making excuses.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing stopping you from packing you bags and getting out.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------

